# Null Werte bei der Normalisierung



## Paddel (5. Feb 2021)

Normalisierung zum Thema Datenbanken

Ich habe eine Frage:

Wir müssen in der Schule eine Datenbank normalisieren. Und ich verstehe den Umgang mit den Null-Werten in der ersten und zweiten Normallform nicht

In der nullten Normallform habe ich folgende Tabelle:




MitarbeiterIDMitarbeiterNameSteuerklasseBesondere Vorkommnisse1MeierIKeine2SchulzIIIZu spät gekommen 23.07.2020, Zu spät gekommen 24.07.2020,


In der ersten Normalform


MitarbeiterIDMitarbeiterNameSteuerklasseBesondere Vorkommnisse1MeierIKeine2SchulzIIIZu spät gekommen 23.07.20202SchulzIIIZu spät gekommen 24.07.2020


Die Null Wert werden ja jetzt erst in der zweiten Normalform beseitig, indem ich eine neue Relation zwischen dem Mitarbeiter und besonderen Vorkommnissen herstelle. Heißt das, bis dahin sind Null Werte zulässig oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler, da die Null-Werte in der Spalte Besondere Vorkommnisse in der nullten und der ersten Normalform vorhanden sind.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Flown (5. Feb 2021)

Paddel hat gesagt.:


> Die Null Wert werden ja jetzt erst in der zweiten Normalform beseitig, indem ich eine neue Relation zwischen dem Mitarbeiter und besonderen Vorkommnissen herstelle. Heißt das, bis dahin sind Null Werte zulässig oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler, da die Null-Werte in der Spalte Besondere Vorkommnisse in der nullten und der ersten Normalform vorhanden sind.


Kein Denkfehler. null-Einträge werden in dem Fall erst mit 2.NF beseitigt.


----------



## Paddel (5. Feb 2021)

Dankeschön =)


----------

